
The Art of Electronics: The X Chapters - sohkamyung
https://www.cambridge.org/sg/academic/subjects/physics/electronics-physicists/art-electronics-x-chapters
======
fmajid
I wish The Art of Electronics 3rd Ed was available in ePub format. I have the
dead-trees version, but an electronic one would be so much more convenient.

------
madengr
Looks neat, but no table of contents is available.

~~~
pthreads
Did you even look?

Table of Contents

Preface 1\. Real-world passive components 2\. Advanced BJT topics 3\. Advanced
FET topics 4\. Advanced topics in operational amplifiers 5\. Advanced topics
in power control Subject index

~~~
azinman2
Where on the page did you find that? I looked but didn’t see it.

~~~
sohkamyung
There should be an on-screen tab with the words "Contents" on it. Tap / click
on it to show the TOC.

~~~
azinman2
Seems to be true on the desktop but not mobile.

~~~
sohkamyung
Ah I see.

For mobile, there is a tab called "Contents" with a 'down' arrow on the right.
Tap on the down arrow to reveal a drop down list which contains "Contents".
Tap on "Contents" to show the Table on Contents.

I presume this is a UI layout issue for mobile.

~~~
azinman2
Found it. That's a pretty not great UX.

